# What does a noob need to start plastisol transfers?



## GeekingBadCo (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys I been a lurker here for a while now and decided to sign up after reading many helpful tips. I recently launched a t shirt line using Printful order fulfillment. While they're services are great, I've been trying to maximize my profits so I'm considering setting up my own small t shirt making studio in my apartment. My budget is small to begin with but plan on expanding over time. I am compiling a list of supplies that I need. What are your suggestions for the bare minimum required tools? I'm interested in doing plastisol heat transfers. Thanks in advance. If you guys want to check out my site the URL is T Shirt Design - Custom Shirts | Graphic Tees | Funny T Shirts


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want to be a Screenprinter, go work for a Screenprinter for a year. You'll learn things you didn't know to ask.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

If you just want to do transfers all you need is a heat press. Order your transfers from a place like transfer express, then order your shirts. Then press them on.


----------



## GeekingBadCo (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a printer in mind I'm considering purchasing. Maybe you guys can give me some feedback if you're familiar with the model. It's the Epson Expression Home XP-424.


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

An epson printer can make heat transfers on certain types of paper but it cannot make platisol transfer which I thought you wanted to make. Plastisol transfers is a form of screenprinting and requires plastisol ink. The quality of a inkjet printed transfer is nowhere near the quality of a good plastisol transfer. If you are planning this for retail to replace the fufillment service you are using, I would have to say bad idea because your quality will greatly decrease to your customers

steve


----------



## GeekingBadCo (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I apologize I'm still learning. So how do you make the plastisol transfers? Can I use the special ink in the Epson printer?


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

This is how you make plastisol transfers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCs_J65a6E

They are screen printed with screen printing ink. You can't do them through a normal paper printer.


----------

